# Proteus error al simular Cruce por Cero



## albertodg2 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hola:

  encontre en la red un circuito para detectar el paso por cero, lo realise en proteus
  7.2 y funciona, pero al agregarle un pic con una interrup con timer 0, el proteus
  me da error y no se a que se debe.
  Alquien me podria decir cuales serian los valores para ponerle al transformador
  para simularlo en proteus, o que es lo que me da el error.
  Si desconecto la entrada de pic funciona perfectamente.

  Gracias.

  Adjunto la simulacion en proteus (.DSN), una parte del programa (echo en PROTON +)
  y el .PDF de donde obtuve la información.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Mar 8, 2009)

Saludos albertodg2, Estaba revisando el archivo de isis y resolvì el problema del transformador, solo tienes que cambiar el coupling factor: por ejemplo para 220V del primario y 5 V segundario aplicas esta formula:

5v/220v= 0.0227<--Coupling Factor

La inductancia primaria y la segundaria la dejas en 1H. por defecto.

El alternador no trabaja en voltaje RMS, tienes que multlipicarlo por la Raiz cuadrada de 2: 220v*1.4142=311V.

La resistencia de 22K va a -U, por lo tanto la alimentaciòn negativa del opamp va a -5V no a masa como lo tienes

No te envio el archivo porque uso un proteus mas nuevo y no lo vas a poder abrir.

Saludos cualquier otra cosa me avisas...


----------



## albertodg2 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hola narcisolara, te agradezco tu pronta respuesta.
Yo soy programador y tengo algunos conocimientos de electronica, puse todo (CREO) tal cual me lo indicaste pero no funciona.
Tengo el proteus 7.2 sp6, si te sirve podrias enviarme tu prueba(dsn) porque en realidad lo que no se donde va la conexion -U.
Desde ya muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Mar 8, 2009)

Aquí te envio como deben ir las conexiones al Opamp.
no uses baterias, usa los terminales Power asi no saturas el diseño y la simulaciòn serà menos pesada.
Y acuerdate que al calcular el coupling factor tienes que sumarle las perdidas de los diodos por ejemplo para 5V y dos diodos son 8v.


----------



## albertodg2 (Mar 8, 2009)

narcisolara, hice todas las modificaciones que me indicaste.
con las puntas de prueba se ven valores pero no se ve nada en el osciloscopio.
te adjunto las modificaciones y nuevamente gracias


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Mar 8, 2009)

No me habia fijado que lo puedo guardar como una versión anterior 7.0, ahí te lo subo..

PD: Te acuerdas de buscar el archivo del PIC.


----------



## thomasito (Mar 19, 2009)

hola, mi problema es que estoy haciendo un detector de cruze por cero pero tanto en la simulacion como en la practica la deteccion se hace poco depues del cruze por cero. Como se ve en la figura.....  MI codigo es este
#include <system.h>

void interrupt( void )
{
if(intcon&(1<<INTF))
{

set_bit(portb,3);
clear_bit(intcon,INTF); 
option_reg^=(1<<INTEDG);
set_bit(intcon,T0IF);
set_bit(intcon,T0IE);
}else clear_bit(portb,3); 
} 
void main(void)
{

//puertos E/S
trisb=0b11110111;
//flanco de deteccion e interrupciones
//clear_bit(option_reg,T0CS);
set_bit(option_reg,INTEDG);

set_bit(intcon,GIE);
set_bit(option_reg,7); 
set_bit(intcon,INTE); 
while(1);
}


No se que estoy configurando mal... si alguien me puede colaborar se lo agradeceria

Atte.. Christian


----------

